# zwei XML Streams vergleichen



## mikachu (8. Aug 2007)

hi community,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob irgendwer schonmal einen xml-vergleicher gecodet hat, welcher zwei inputstreams entgegen nimmt und diese dann inhaltlich auf gleichheit prüft.

wenn das nicht der fall sein sollte, muss ich da wo ran


----------



## Meilhaus (13. Aug 2007)

Du kannst dir einen Parser schreiben, der alle Elemente iteriert, beide Bäume vergleicht und Veränderungen abspeichert.

Vielleicht hilft dir ein Diff-Sourcecode weiter:

merobase.com/show.do?url=cvs://cvs.sourceforge.net/xmlunit/xmlunit/src/java/org/custommonkey/xmlunit/Diff.java

Viele Grüße,

Meilhaus


----------



## mikachu (13. Aug 2007)

vielen dank für den link, hat mir geholfen, werd das mal ausprobieren


----------



## mikachu (15. Aug 2007)

hab den grad ausprobiert, und siehe da... er funktioniert wunderbar 

danke nochmal an Meilhaus für den guten tipp  :toll:  :applaus:

XMLUnit


----------



## PaFFy (7. Dez 2007)

Hi Leute ,

kannst du mir erklären wie du an das detailierte Ergebnis rankommst? Mit toString kriege ich ja nur einen "Hinweis" ich brauche aber alle Elemente die sich geändert haben


----------

